# Skyline 350GT buyers advice please



## DrunkenDuck (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi
I am considering buying a 350GT mainly due to the fact i can't have a 350Z due to it only having 2 seats and i like the look of the car. I have see a few references to it in this forum some liking it some not but has anyone in this forum from the UK actually got one ???
If so have they had any problems with servicing or parts ?
Is there any models too avoid and is the market for resale ok ?
I have had 4 imports so far so not new to importing but feel a little research is needed before i take the plunge on this later this year 

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The 350 GT is a good car (whatever anyone else says on here who hasn't driven one).

Brummie on this board has a 350GT, which he's also had supercharged.

There isn't actually much model choice anyway;
only 2 spec levels; 350GT and 350GT Premium
plus the choice of auto or manual.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Stay away from the Auto and get the Premium so you get the Brembo brakes and a few other goodies. Super car, not as fast as the Z but not far behind. Huge inside and really comfortable. Don't listen to peoples opinions on here as most have never even seen one, let alone driven one. Plus there are loads of tasty tuning parts from both Japan and the US (I would just get tuning stuff from the US, including Nismo stuff as its WAY cheaper!)


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Are you going to be bringing the car into the UK?
If so does this car have a model report as yet?

Ant.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

If you're going to go this road, go for the manual!


----------



## DrunkenDuck (Jun 9, 2004)

Good point about the model report i guess that may stop any further importing of the 350GT till the report is done  
Never knew the Premium existed so thanks for that
I planned to use Newera as i've used them before but now may have to look at an already imported one .
WickedKit have one in which i may make the 100 mile journey to have a look as i've never seen one in the flesh as yet
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

sent you pm... middlehurst have one if you are north... tw white have 3 if you are in the south. I'm in b'ham if that's more local


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

I like them loads and the reviews I`ve read compare them favourably with the BMW 330 Ci. But wouldn`t you prefere a GTR instead (good 4 seater)  ?


----------



## xjbtso (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes I will, Cost are bothering me. I test drove a Skyline 350 GT yesterday, it was great, 4 door saloon with paddle shift. I have just got to have one.


----------



## xjbtso (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't mind travelling to get it. I am in Midlands but it has to be mint. What is the insurance like for 39 going on 40?


----------



## xjbtso (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, need to go for auto, I have back issues. I been on a importer web site. jst dont know what to do.


----------



## xjbtso (Aug 7, 2007)

AJFleming said:


> Are you going to be bringing the car into the UK?
> If so does this car have a model report as yet?
> 
> Ant.


I have been to a auction site or a fixed price, its gives you all the costs ie shipping registering inspection for the UK.


----------



## xjbtso (Aug 7, 2007)

DrunkenDuck said:


> Hi
> I am considering buying a 350GT mainly due to the fact i can't have a 350Z due to it only having 2 seats and i like the look of the car. I have see a few references to it in this forum some liking it some not but has anyone in this forum from the UK actually got one ???
> If so have they had any problems with servicing or parts ?
> Is there any models too avoid and is the market for resale ok ?
> ...


I tested one in derby, 350gt 4 door saloon in silver, hot mate, bril to drive, paddle shift with the auto box. smooth but you know you have the power there. just great it really is. I will be getting a red of black one. Love to get the Coupe but back issue stop me.


----------



## TRINI_SKYLINE (Aug 11, 2007)

I love it.....
I just got one, imported it from Japan......Japanese used cars. Used Japan car exporters. Used Japanese car dealers. [ tradecarview ] ..........FREED Co


Andre
Trinidad W.I.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

thats one that we have imported before 

if you want us to source one drop me a pm


----------

